# La télévision via vlc sur son mac...



## ubikubik (3 Mai 2006)

bonjour,

mon cousin qui est abonné chez free peux, via le logiciel VLC visionner la télévision sur son Mac.
pour ma pars, je suis abonné chez leneuf, et je voudrais savoir si il m'est possible de faire la meme chose que lui ?
j'ai regarder sur le site de neuf, mais apparement rien pourtant il m'a dis que ca devait etre possible.

quelqu'un est il aux courant ?

merci à tous


----------



## Grug2 (3 Mai 2006)

la free box offre un acces TV certains abonnements du neuf aussi (visiblement, à ce que je vois sur leur site.)

la freebox offre un service nommé le multiposte

extrait du site de free :
"Le multiposte : qu&#8217;est ce que c&#8217;est ?
C'est la possibilité offerte aux freenautes, qui ont accès au service de télévision et disposent d'une Freebox V3 ou V4, de regarder la télévision sur leur écran d¹ordinateur en plus de leur écran de télévision. 
Ce service nécessite pour fonctionner le téléchargement et l'installation sur votre ordinateur du logiciel VLC mediaplayer. 

A noter 
Le service permet un double usage : multiposte et multichaînes. En effet, deux chaînes peuvent être regardées simultanément sur votre ordinateur, qui peut recevoir le flux de huit chaînes TV aux maximum si vous disposez d¹une Freebox V4, trois chaînes pour la V3. Le service multiposte fonctionne indépendamment du service de télévision. Il est donc possible de regarder en même temps la télévision sur votre ordinateur et sur votre téléviseur."

ce serait donc un service en lien avec la freebox (materiel).
si le materiel utilisé par le neuf ne propose pas ce service, ce n'est pas possible.


----------



## le_magi61 (3 Mai 2006)

c'est une version modifiée de vlc, c'est "freeplayer".
Si tu n'est pas eligible à la TV et si neuf ne propose pas se service, tu ne pourras pas regarder la télé sur le mac


----------



## ntx (3 Mai 2006)

Fallait aller chez Free  Bad luck  T'as vu la nouvelle Freebox ??? 
Allez, j'arrête sinon tu vas passer une mauvaise nuit.


----------

